# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Swilderbeast log Stardate 4524

## Swilderbeast

Looking to track my progress here. Using just TC 200. First dose 9.Jan 1cc

Wk 1 400
Week 2-10 600
Week 11-12 400

Blood work week 8

----------


## Swilderbeast

#2 today 1cc. Feeling very irritable but probably just a bad day. Biceps did seem a little more swollen today and moved up 20lbs on preacher curl. Gotta be all mental at this point.

----------


## Swilderbeast

16.Jan #3 1cc. Still nothing new to report. Gym closed today due to snow, had custody of the baby all weekend so haven’t been to the gym since Thursday night. Hoping they open back up in the AM so I can get my cardio in.

----------


## kelkel

A thought. No need to phase down from 600 to 400. When you come off test will do that on it's own.
Blood work is great.
Length of cycle is up to you as long as it's based on blood markers and your overall health. 12 weeks if really just an arbitrary number.

----------


## Swilderbeast

> A thought. No need to phase down from 600 to 400. When you come off test will do that on it's own.
> Blood work is great.
> Length of cycle is up to you as long as it's based on blood markers and your overall health. 12 weeks if really just an arbitrary number.


Awesome thank you for the info. I’m excited to get to the blood work in a few weeks. What’s the earliest week I could get it done? I was figuring week 8 as I’ll be 6 weeks in at full dose

----------


## Swilderbeast

#4 on 19.Jan and #5 on 22.Jan. Nothing out of the ordinary. Lifts are all the same, no more intensity, no more reps.

----------


## kelkel

> Awesome thank you for the info. I’m excited to get to the blood work in a few weeks. What’s the earliest week I could get it done? I was figuring week 8 as I’ll be 6 weeks in at full dose


Week 8 is just fine.

----------


## Swilderbeast

#6 25.Jan. Tricep work out today (27.Jan) feeling very full, had plenty of “go” could have busted out triceps all night without failure.

P.S. - going to lengthen this cycle from 12 weeks to 16 weeks. I’m testing new suppliers. Going to run Test C 200 from supplier #1 till bloodwork at week 8, then switch over to supplier #2 same Test C except it’s 250. Going to keep the Mg’s the same then do blood work again at week 16 and compare. Figured I’d go this route instead of doing 12 weeks of supplier #1, PCT for 6 weeks, then start supplier #2 and do blood work at week 8. Anyone disagree?

----------


## Swilderbeast

#7 28.Jan and #8 31.Jan. Changed up workout tonight to new lifts. Felt pretty swollen during workout still feel this initial gear is low dosed maybe. Feels “in and out” for lack of a better explanation. Don’t know but blood test can begin the week of 21.Feb

----------


## Swilderbeast

Decided not to wait till blood work in 2 weeks. Body pains were atrocious, switched over to supplier #2. Body pains seem to have reduced. Still lots of pain in my neck/trap areas that seems to radiate down to my shoulders. Really fucking up my flat bench but incline seems unaffected. Dose #9 3.Feb. Looking to add masteron for the second half of this cycle. But think I may be getting ahead of myself. Primary goal is still to find quality gear.

----------


## Swilderbeast

Dose #10 6.Feb. Thought maybe some before and after pics might be cool. First set would be sometime in mid December. Second set is today. Main goal is to lose the fat, secondary goal to build muscle or tone up and make look better what’s under the fat

----------


## Swilderbeast

I burned through a lot of meal prep yesterday ended up having to get peanut butter to stave off the cravings. Again today I can’t stop thinking about eating, constantly hungry. I’m starting to think the 1st supplier was low dosed and the 2nd supplier is proper (or at least higher) dosed. I’m only 2 doses in on 2nd supplier but a much noticeable difference in hunger.

----------


## wango

> Dose #10 6.Feb. Thought maybe some before and after pics might be cool. First set would be sometime in mid December. Second set is today. Main goal is to lose the fat, secondary goal to build muscle or tone up and make look better whats under the fat


Nice progress, you are definitely accomplishing your goals. BTW, nice ink!

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Nice progress, you are definitely accomplishing your goals. BTW, nice ink!


Thank you. Costs me an arm and a fucking leg lol but it’s permanent sooooooo gotta do it right

----------


## Swilderbeast



----------


## Swilderbeast



----------


## Swilderbeast



----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Coming along bro! Congrats!

----------


## wango

Simply put, some *VERY sweet*  ink buddy. *Great* quality & beautiful pieces. I love Marilyn and Anna.

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Simply put, some *VERY sweet*  ink buddy. *Great* quality & beautiful pieces. I love Marilyn and Anna.


The back of the leg is getting Jaime Pressly. She’s not a big star like the other 2 but a huge favorite of mine. She’s the blond from My Name is Earl and the Joe Dirt movie “I’m your sister, I’m your sister” lol. If you’ve seen it you’ll know that line.

----------


## wango

> The back of the leg is getting Jaime Pressly. Shes not a big star like the other 2 but a huge favorite of mine. Shes the blond from My Name is Earl and the Joe Dirt movie Im your sister, Im your sister lol. If youve seen it youll know that line.


Joe Dirt is a *classic*! Oh yeah, shes hot. I find her really similar to Margot Robbie who I cant get enough of as well.

----------


## Swilderbeast

Cycle is over. Need to update this with final pictures. Just started PCT Monday, I don’t feel like I’m losing anything in the gym although the scale is finally showing me losing weight. I’m thinking the Test C had me retaining water heavily and that’s the drop in weight I’m seeing. I believe I’m looking more dried out but holding on to the gains I made. Going no upper body unfortunately for a few weeks as shoulders are flaring up again, will need to rehab all the while will be upping the amount of leg days. May 1 starts the next cycle. Pumped already for it

----------


## Mr. Small

> Cycle is over. Need to update this with final pictures. Just started PCT Monday, I don’t feel like I’m losing anything in the gym although the scale is finally showing me losing weight. I’m thinking the Test C had me retaining water heavily and that’s the drop in weight I’m seeing. I believe I’m looking more dried out but holding on to the gains I made. Going no upper body unfortunately for a few weeks as shoulders are flaring up again, will need to rehab all the while will be upping the amount of leg days. May 1 starts the next cycle. Pumped already for it


May 1st is only 5 weeks away dude. Your calculations are off

----------


## Swilderbeast

> May 1st is only 5 weeks away dude. Your calculations are off


Since I was using Test Cyp my last injection was 7.March, followed by 2 weeks without injections, started PCT 21.Mar, will discontinue PCT 17.Apr, will begin next cycle 1.May. That’ll be 4 full weeks of PCT (arguably a bit short) followed by 2 weeks of nothing leading in to next cycle.

----------


## Swilderbeast

Absolutely not happy with the progress on my chest, been battling shoulder issues but spending this off cycle rehabbing, hopefully will be ready to go once next cycle kicks off. Happy with back though.

Yes that’s my little pony up on the wall lol. Just realize the camera caught that. Me and my two kids are jammed in a 2 bedroom apartment until my house is ready to be moved in to.

----------


## wango

> Absolutely not happy with the progress on my chest, been battling shoulder issues but spending this off cycle rehabbing, hopefully will be ready to go once next cycle kicks off. Happy with back though.
> 
> Yes that’s my little pony up on the wall lol. Just realize the camera caught that. Me and my two kids are jammed in a 2 bedroom apartment until my house is ready to be moved in to.


Dude you look great - nice progress! I bet you can’t wait for the house, dang.

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Dude you look great - nice progress! I bet you can’t wait for the house, dang.


Man you have no idea. Supposedly August/September I’ve never lived in an apartment before and I am not a fan. Overpriced and not building equity.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Absolutely not happy with the progress on my chest, been battling shoulder issues but spending this off cycle rehabbing, hopefully will be ready to go once next cycle kicks off. Happy with back though.
> 
> Yes that’s my little pony up on the wall lol. Just realize the camera caught that. Me and my two kids are jammed in a 2 bedroom apartment until my house is ready to be moved in to.



Fuck anyone that doesn’t get down with my little pony…shit is a classic. 

Good luck on the house and nice progress.

If you keep pushing cycles on these short turnarounds, you should probably consider TRT. Just something to think about…

Recovery is going to get harder each time

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Fuck anyone that doesn’t get down with my little pony…shit is a classic. 
> 
> Good luck on the house and nice progress.
> 
> If you keep pushing cycles on these short turnarounds, you should probably consider TRT. Just something to think about…
> 
> Recovery is going to get harder each time


TRT is the ultimate goal. I was going to start following this past cycle but figured I could slip one more in before summer was over, kind of short planned this last one. Once it’s over it’s on to TRT through my dr is the hopes.

----------


## wango

> TRT is the ultimate goal. I was going to start following this past cycle but figured I could slip one more in before summer was over, kind of short planned this last one. Once its over its on to TRT through my dr is the hopes.


Man, getting it prescribed, getting it cheap, getting pharm grade (love it for sub-Q) and getting it delivered, is heaven. 

Side note, arranged to see my tattoo artist tonight to have him check my design and determine size and placement.

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Man, getting it prescribed, getting it cheap, getting pharm grade (love it for sub-Q) and getting it delivered, is heaven. 
> 
> Side note, arranged to see my tattoo artist tonight to have him check my design and determine size and placement.


Yea my dr seems pretty cool I just switched about a year ago. I have an appointment on Monday and imma ask the question. She’s concerned about my blood pressure but having dropped about 15 lbs since I last seen her should help out quite a bit. Last time I was in there the bottom number had dropped to a level she was quite happy with. The top one I think was still in the 130s. 

What are you gettin done? Or are you leaving it a secret till an unveiling?

I just cancelled all my remaining appointments for the year. My bank account hit the golden number I won’t go below because I was dropping a grand on more work every month for the last 6 months. Once it hit that number (I honestly thought we’d be a lot further along but dude is slooooooooow and detailed which is a good thing in the long run just not on the pocket book lol) I pulled the trigger and was like nah no more. Although he did ask me to get tattooed for the convention here in RVA come the fall so if he live streams it I’ll try and get the website or social app he’s using so y’all can peek at it.

----------


## Iranon

> Absolutely not happy with the progress on my chest, been battling shoulder issues but spending this off cycle rehabbing, hopefully will be ready to go once next cycle kicks off. Happy with back though.


Try reverse, neutral and floor pressing. Much easier on the shoulder, took me three rotator cuff tears to figure that out.

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Try reverse, neutral and floor pressing. Much easier on the shoulder, took me three rotator cuff tears to figure that out.


Thank you for that I will look in to that

----------


## wango

> Yea my dr seems pretty cool I just switched about a year ago. I have an appointment on Monday and imma ask the question. Shes concerned about my blood pressure but having dropped about 15 lbs since I last seen her should help out quite a bit. Last time I was in there the bottom number had dropped to a level she was quite happy with. The top one I think was still in the 130s. 
> 
> What are you gettin done? Or are you leaving it a secret till an unveiling?
> 
> I just cancelled all my remaining appointments for the year. My bank account hit the golden number I wont go below because I was dropping a grand on more work every month for the last 6 months. Once it hit that number (I honestly thought wed be a lot further along but dude is slooooooooow and detailed which is a good thing in the long run just not on the pocket book lol) I pulled the trigger and was like nah no more. Although he did ask me to get tattooed for the convention here in RVA come the fall so if he live streams it Ill try and get the website or social app hes using so yall can peek at it.


Good ole blood pressure is a pain in my behind too, which is why I made the recent decision to not blast again and drop my TRT dose to 100-125/wk. 

Just left the studio and saw my guy. Damn, cant believe Ive known Mark for 20 years now. Hes cool with the design/size and Ive got the green light to schedule with the dude who manages his schedule. 

The pic is a dedication to my recently passed little best friend. Not going to do the words.

----------


## Swilderbeast

> Good ole blood pressure is a pain in my behind too, which is why I made the recent decision to not blast again and drop my TRT dose to 100-125/wk. 
> 
> Just left the studio and saw my guy. Damn, can’t believe I’ve known Mark for 20 years now. He’s cool with the design/size and I’ve got the green light to schedule with the dude who manages his schedule. 
> 
> The pic is a dedication to my recently passed little best friend. Not going to do the words.


I like that imagery. You’re going to need to post up some pictures when that gets done.

----------


## Swilderbeast

First blood test for TRT today. Last injection of Cyp was 7.March. Definitely could tell last week a difference in how I’d been feeling. So here’s to the results I want on this blood test. Next blood test is 2 weeks. I waited till 3pm I’m up at 5am for work, figured this would be my best opportunity for the lowest reading possible. Any other tips to hit the testosterone dip of the day?

----------

